# Alpina and Castor Chainsaws



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

How valuable/ collectable are these saws? I have an Alpina 0-70S and a Castor 330, which is just a Remington Mighty Mite. These are the only 2 I have seen besides the saws on here. Also, are these manufacturers the same company?


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know much about the Castor saws, but the Alpina saws seem to be quite sought after. I'd love to have one of the bigger Alpinas in my collection,
they are beautiful.


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

While looking through Mike Acres site I verified that they are indeed the same company.


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's my Alpina. Its only partially assembled, I took it apart because it has some piston damage. A previous owner ran it without an air filter.











Here's my Castor, it was the first chainsaw I ever ran when I was 12.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Feb 22, 2010)

vintagestuff said:


> Here's my Alpina. Its only partially assembled, I took it apart because it has some piston damage. A previous owner ran it without an air filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, the 70's a beauty!


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

The saw might be a beauty but the air filter sure isn't!






Almost all the flocking is gone.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 22, 2010)

check with Jacob J if you are selling the alpina, he has been looking for years


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

No, not selling it trying to get it going. Everybody would flip if they knew what I paid for it!


----------



## hoss (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been looking for the alpina saws for a while too, especially the big 120. I just picked up an 0-70S myself on ebay for $49.95 shipped. It is supposed to have spark and compression, but of course we'll see about that when it gets here. They are nice lookin saws and appear to be well made. I don't know much about the power on these italian saws, but my Olympik 999F is a beast so i'm hopin this one will be strong too. Vintagestuff that is a nice looker you have there. I love the cast model designation on the clutch cover.


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

I only paid $25.00 for this one from my GF's father. I haven't been able to really test this one because someone ran it with that filter and it injested some dirt. I hope when I pull the cylinder it won't be that bad because parts are NLA which is a shame because this one needs a new air filter badly. They are extremely well made saws from what I have seen so far.
The Alpinas must be pretty rare over here as this is the only one i've seen so far.


----------



## gmax (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a couple of them, starting the 0-70 sure is hard work I've never had a chainsaw with so much compression.


----------



## hoss (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey GMAX, is the exhaust on your 0-70 original or did you put a bigger outlet on it? Man that is cool lookin.


----------



## gmax (Feb 22, 2010)

The exhaust is original, they do look cool & sound nice too, if you need an IPL let me know.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2010)

The O-70, O-70S, and Pro-70 are great saws. I have the O-70S and the Castor version, the C-70.


----------



## hoss (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Jacob. Does this mean that we will be deuling if a 120 Alpina comes up on ebay?:jester:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2010)

hoss said:


> Hey Jacob. Does this mean that we will be deuling if a 120 Alpina comes up on ebay?:jester:



lol...no, I have mine already, along with a box of NOS parts to rebuild it with, including a custom thin-ring piston and unlimited ignition module...


----------



## hoss (Feb 22, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> lol...no, I have mine already, along with a box of NOS parts to rebuild it with, including a custom thin-ring piston and unlimited ignition module...



Yer killin me, you know that right? How does that thing cut? My 999 Oly is real strong. Are these Alpinas toug runners too?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had two stock runners in my hands in the past and they're real strong. They cut a lot like the Stihl 076 Super. As stock saws they're made to make their power at lower RPM and the horizontal cylinder design creates massive torque.


----------



## leeha (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are a couple pic's of my 120.
Pretty decent shape and a strong runner.
Thanks to Gmax for helping with one part
to make it a runner.

Lee


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 22, 2010)

gmax said:


>



It's crazy how much this view of the saw resembles a mcculloch 10 series saw.


----------



## hoss (Feb 22, 2010)

leeha said:


> Here are a couple pic's of my 120.
> Pretty decent shape and a strong runner.
> Thanks to Gmax for helping with one part
> to make it a runner.
> ...



Sho is purty. That is a burly lookin saw.


----------



## vintagestuff (Feb 22, 2010)

leeha said:


> Here are a couple pic's of my 120.
> Pretty decent shape and a strong runner.
> Thanks to Gmax for helping with one part
> to make it a runner.
> ...



I have seen your other tread about that saw. After seeing that one, it seems like the model I have is the most common series.


----------



## branchingout (Jul 19, 2010)

*Alpina PS120*

Hi guys, just having a look at your posts... whats a good running Alpina 120 worth as I have one running and a second one for spares that I might consider selling. I am using the power head to run a hand held stump grinder (stump master) that I dont use all that often as I have other stump machines aswell, and have other Stihl powerheads that I can use instead of the Alpina. It has plenty of compression and is in good condition for its age.
I live in Adelaide SA, 
cheers Mike


----------



## gmax (Jul 19, 2010)

branchingout said:


> Hi guys, just having a look at your posts... whats a good running Alpina 120 worth as I have one running and a second one for spares that I might consider selling. I am using the power head to run a hand held stump grinder (stump master) that I dont use all that often as I have other stump machines aswell, and have other Stihl powerheads that I can use instead of the Alpina. It has plenty of compression and is in good condition for its age.
> I live in Adelaide SA,
> cheers Mike



You live in Adelaide do you , I've been looking for Alpina 120, I'll send you a PM
tomorrow, bedtime now.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Mike-

It's hard to put a value on these since they fluctuate so much on ebay. I'm sure if you were to offer it for sale here, you would get some good offers. Wayne (gmax) is in your area and has been looking for a good running 120 for years. I'm sure he would make a fair offer.


----------



## leecaouette (Aug 9, 2011)

*Alpina 120 (Pro Kut Prof120)*

I have an Alpina Pro Kut Prof120 if you are interested. Lets talk



chainsawwhisperer said:


> I don't know much about the Castor saws, but the Alpina saws seem to be quite sought after. I'd love to have one of the bigger Alpinas in my collection,
> they are beautiful.


----------



## belgian (Aug 9, 2011)

Meanwhile someone's mailbox getting full, I'll post a few pics of my Castor C-90, identical to the Alpina Pro90.

quite a heavy saw, but like Jacob already mentioned, they perform somewhat identical to the older Stihls. Very partical and nice sound though.

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/belgian_pics/saw collection/C90c-1.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/belgian_pics/saw collection/C90d.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/belgian_pics/saw collection/C90e.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/belgian_pics/saw collection/C90h.jpg


----------



## slipknot (Aug 9, 2011)

Well at least the colors and country of origin are right, anyone care to take a guess as to what this saw is? I'll rep who ever guesses correctly...c'mon it aint hard!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 9, 2011)

leecaouette said:


> I have an Alpina Pro Kut Prof120 if you are interested. Lets talk



Let's see a picture.


----------



## Dennis Decker (Mar 28, 2014)

I have 2 Castor C-70 saws that I bought new and I stumbled on this site looking for a place where I can buy new sprockets for them. I found a place a few years ago where I got a Herr 113-A7 sprocket but it doesn't seem to be around any more. These things both run great but I only have 1 sprocket between them anymore. Anybody know of a place where I can get a couple it would be much appreciated. I noticed a comment about somebody who needed an air cleaner and I thought I would pass along what I did when mine wore out I just cut a piece of Uni air filter foam which you can buy at motorcycle dirt bike supply shops over the old worn out plastic filter.


----------



## Luispedrosato (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a Alpina Pro 70 that I am currently repairing and the air filter is just like that.
I have a problem with the flywheel and skips some pools.
The carburetor has a problem also, it needs cleaning and tunning.

The piston I am not sure if it needs replacing .
How do you determine if you need replacing the piston?


----------



## leeha (Jun 16, 2017)

If the piston looks good through the exhaust port with no scoring
and the saw has good compression you should be good to go. If
the piston looks good and you have weak compression you may
just need new rings.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 16, 2017)

The Alpina and Castor saws are great looking machines. The 70's are fairly plentiful and go for around $100 for a nice runner. The 90's are quite rare. I've never seen a 120 for sale, at least not locally.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 11, 2017)

leeha said:


> Here are a couple pic's of my 120.
> Pretty decent shape and a strong runner.
> Thanks to Gmax for helping with one part
> to make it a runner.
> ...


Hello Lee,
I was just given a saw like yours. It looks identical. I can't find markings to confirm it. Do you have any info such as an IPL available? I can't send a pic of the saw as I'm now out of town at work. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.
Will


----------



## Little Al (Sep 11, 2017)

If y


arrow13 said:


> Hello Lee,
> I was just given a saw like yours. It looks identical. I can't find markings to confirm it. Do you have any info such as an IPL available? I can't send a pic of the saw as I'm now out of town at work. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.
> Will


If you bring up www.motoruf.com/n/en & follow the links right at the end of the IPL's section the 120S is listed.Don't get excited re spare parts though as being in Germany they will not ship out of Europe & their stocks of parts for older models i running down Parts for the older ones are reaching the "Rocking Horse Poo" category Quality & capable saws in their time but not widely advertised I have a Prof 55 & 65 & rate them.


----------



## leeha (Sep 11, 2017)

I just tried that link and it isn't working.

Arrow it yours looks like mine it can only be one of two Alpinas
The 90 or the 120. They look identical. I don't have any paper
work for these.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 11, 2017)

leeha said:


> I just tried that link and it isn't working.
> 
> Arrow it yours looks like mine it can only be one of two Alpinas
> The 90 or the 120. They look identical. I don't have any paper
> work for these.


Try just typing in motoruf.com & when it displays click on the one with en after the name worked for me just tried it


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 11, 2017)

leeha said:


> I just tried that link and it isn't working.
> 
> Arrow it yours looks like mine it can only be one of two Alpinas
> The 90 or the 120. They look identical. I don't have any paper
> work for these.


OK, thanks for getting back to me. I'm in the right ball park so I'll keep playing.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 11, 2017)

Little Al said:


> Try just typing in motoruf.com & when it displays click on the one with en after the name worked for me just tried it


OK, thanks Little Al. I just got the website to connect. I wouldn't last night for some unknown reason. Time to start searching.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 11, 2017)

http://lagros.com/pdf/Alpina_P120S.pdf
http://lagros.com/pdf/Alpina_90.pdf
Here's what I found for the Alpina 90 and 120 IPL's. It's all in Italian and English along with many other saws and brands.
I'm going to print them this weekend when I get of work and see where I can go from here.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Little Al said:


> If y
> 
> If you bring up www.motoruf.com/n/en & follow the links right at the end of the IPL's section the 120S is listed.Don't get excited re spare parts though as being in Germany they will not ship out of Europe & their stocks of parts for older models i running down Parts for the older ones are reaching the "Rocking Horse Poo" category Quality & capable saws in their time but not widely advertised I have a Prof 55 & 65 & rate them.



I tried their website. It appears that potential buyers here in the US of A may not be able to buy parts. Has anyone here in the "States" been successful in any purchases? 
I could use some help here in this quest.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 15, 2017)

arrow13 said:


> I tried their website. It appears that potential buyers here in the US of A may not be able to buy parts. Has anyone here in the "States" been successful in any purchases?
> I could use some help here in this quest.


In the last few months Motoruf have introduced a WILLNOT SHIP OUTSIDE EUROPE policy Iv'e no idea why you could try Ebay .it & bring up Motosega there is a separate section for Alpina


----------



## leeha (Sep 15, 2017)

Start a separate thread in the general forum and see if there is anyone in Europe
that would be willing to do the purchase then ship to you. I have had stuff shipped
to me from all over the globe.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Little Al said:


> In the last few months Motoruf have introduced a WILLNOT SHIP OUTSIDE EUROPE policy Iv'e no idea why you could try Ebay .it & bring up Motosega there is a separate section for Alpina



Thanks for that tip Little Al. I will try this.


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 15, 2017)

leeha said:


> Start a separate thread in the general forum and see if there is anyone in Europe
> that would be willing to do the purchase then ship to you. I have had stuff shipped
> to me from all over the globe.



Thanks leeha. I'll be going through the saw soon and see what all is needed now that I have the IPL. 
How do you coordinate the payment? via PayPal or other...


----------



## leeha (Sep 15, 2017)

PayPal would be best. Buyer has protection as long as you don't pay
to family and friends. Pay like you buying something from someone.
I have even covered the paypal fees by giving a little extra to the
person helping you out.


----------

